# My Space pod is in!!!



## Prince of Styrene II (Feb 28, 2000)

Just got a call from the LHS! They have my Space Pod held with my name on it & I'm gonna sneak away from work to try to pick it up today! Tomorrow they're closed & I just can't wait till the weekend!!!

I'll let everyone know what the kit is looking like when I get my grubby little mitts on it! 
I feel like a kid in a candy shop!! :hat::roll:


----------



## Seaview (Feb 18, 2004)

OK, you get the "gloating rights" for being the first kid on the block with a Space Pod; CONGRATULATIONS, oh mighty Prince!


----------



## Trek Ace (Jul 8, 2001)

You'll love the kit. I really love mine. Excellent all around.

Now, I just need to sift through the last several episodes of _Land of the Giants_ for some good reference material on finishing it.


----------



## Ductapeforever (Mar 6, 2008)

Land of the Giants?


----------



## djnick66 (May 2, 2008)

Yeah LotG (another Irwin Allan show) used the Space Pod in a few episodes.


----------



## Argonaut (Feb 11, 2007)

djnick66 said:


> Yeah LotG (another Irwin Allan show) used the Space Pod in a few episodes.


As a time machine no less...if I remember correctly...


----------



## scotpens (Sep 6, 2003)

You mean Irwin Allen shows actually recycled stuff from each other?

Naaaaaaah, couldn't be!


----------



## Prince of Styrene II (Feb 28, 2000)

Seaview said:


> OK, you get the "gloating rights" for being the first kid on the block with a Space Pod; CONGRATULATIONS, oh mighty Prince!


*ME?!?!* Why would _I_ gloat over something like _that_?!?! :devil:

Well, with work ending late in the day & taking the Dutchess to see the town fireworks tonight, I really don't have more to post than the cell phone pic I took in the parking lot. I ripped it open & all of the parts look real nice. A bit soft on a couple parts, but overall it looks like it'll be a real fun thing to build! 

http://s239.photobucket.com/albums/...ion=view&current=SpacePod.jpg&t=1215138706309


----------



## enterprise_fan (May 23, 2004)

scotpens said:


> You mean Irwin Allen shows actually recycled stuff from each other?
> 
> Naaaaaaah, couldn't be!


If look real close at the 60's Batman you will see control consoles from the J2 in the batcave. Also in the batcave, take a look to the upper right next to the bat poles you will see the force field projector from LIS. At least that is what it looked like to me.


----------



## BrianM (Dec 3, 1998)

Got mine today! Great kit with lot's of potential for customizing, lighting, etc... I'll dry fit the pieces over the weekend. The box is small for such a big kit, I know I won't get everything back in the box!


----------



## MartinHatfield (Apr 11, 2004)

BrianM said:


> Got mine today! Great kit with lot's of potential for customizing, lighting, etc... I'll dry fit the pieces over the weekend. The box is small for such a big kit, I know I won't get everything back in the box!


I got mine yeaterday at my LHS. It is a thing of delicate detailed beauty. And you are right about getting everything back in Brian....The parts are bagged in a certain configuration that allow for repacking. But once the bags are opened and parts start moing, there is no way to get it all back in.

My friend at the LHS pointed out that the box looked to be the same dimensions as those of the original Monster Scenes. If true, does this mean that Moebius has pulled an ERTL on us and selected the same boxes for ,ost of his upcoming kits? It would be financially smart to do so, I think.


----------



## Zorro (Jun 22, 1999)

enterprise_fan said:


> If look real close at the 60's Batman you will see control consoles from the J2 in the batcave. Also in the batcave, take a look to the upper right next to the bat poles you will see the force field projector from LIS. At least that is what it looked like to me.


Hmmmm. Weren't the shows on opposite networks in exactly the same timeslot? Seems odd that they would have shared props.


----------



## Moebius (Mar 15, 2007)

MartinHatfield said:


> My friend at the LHS pointed out that the box looked to be the same dimensions as those of the original Monster Scenes. If true, does this mean that Moebius has pulled an ERTL on us and selected the same boxes for most of his upcoming kits? It would be financially smart to do so, I think.


Actually no thought of that on the boxes. Boxes are all made to order for the specific kit. We'll always try to pack as small as possible due to shipping costs. We have received a bit of feedback already on the tight fit. Honestly, I didn't realize it fit as close as it does. The Chariot box is twice the size as the Pod package!


----------



## RogueJ (Oct 29, 2000)

Zorro said:


> Hmmmm. Weren't the shows on opposite networks in exactly the same timeslot? Seems odd that they would have shared props.


Yeah, but both shows were a 20th Century Fox production. Which most likely used the same prop department.

Rogue


----------



## Bwain no more (May 18, 2005)

I gotta tell you Frank, I am VERY glad you packed this little gem as tightly as you did. Despite the pretty substantial increase in shipping rates since the release of the Jekyll kit, these are costing me about the same to get to me (and just as important, to SEND OUT to my customers). I also appreciate you dropshipping direct to a small dealer like myself. Can't wait for the Chariot (hopefully they'll be waiting on my porch when I get back from seeing DARK KNIGHT on the 18th...) Keep 'em coming!
Tom


----------



## Captain Han Solo (Apr 5, 2002)

It's packaged perfectly!

Beautiful Box art..Perfect Fit. Once you get it out of the box, your supposed to* BUILD* it!!!

Again Great Kit Frank!

I look forward to the Chariot.


BP


----------



## Ignatz (Jun 20, 2000)

I've got some in. Thanks Tom!

The kit looks great!


----------



## Jaruemalak (Jun 12, 2008)

My hobby dealer says they'll have my Space Pod kit in on Tuesday. I'm biting my nails to the nub waiting!

Trying to make the time pass by restoring this Lunar Models 2 foot Jupiter 2... which needs a LOT of work!


----------



## Sonett (Jul 21, 2003)

Steve (CultTVman) emailed me Wed night saying it had shipped and it arrived today. Beautiful kit. Already started on her!


----------



## MonsterModelMan (Dec 20, 2000)

What a beauty of a kit! Skill Level 3 (whatever the heck that means) and over 105 pieces! I just think that means you have a bunch of very small parts that can get lost so you need to keep them together for a successful build! And don't put them into your mouth...choking hazard!

Who cares......Woohoo!:woohoo:

Thanks Frank and Moebius!!! Bring on the 1/24 Chariot which is the same scale as the Space Pod!

MMM


----------



## Dave Metzner (Jan 1, 1970)

Yes there are small parts . Lots of them!
Dave


----------



## AJ-1701 (May 10, 2008)

Mine is still on its way from Steve. But he has not let me down to date and I know he posted on his site to say he had a fair few to ship out so I'm trying to be patient...  

As far as our local hobby store here goes, they are still waiting for thier seaviews!!!  So I didn't even bother asking for details on the Pods arrival to them. Maybe I should talk to Moebius about putting my abn to good use and become a distributor for them on the east coast over here...


----------



## Auroranut (Jan 12, 2008)

AJ, Hobby One in Mt Gravatt has a Seaview on their shelf now. I can't remember the exact price, but it was around the $180 mark. They also have the Voyager ($45) and both the longbox and glow Jekyll kits ($45). JB Wholesalers is the Aussie distributor for Moebius and Monarch. I'll still be buying mine from the US though.

Chris.


----------



## Dave Hussey (Nov 20, 1998)

These are only $21 CDN on Udisco.com. About the same in US dollars.

I just ordered me one!

Huzz


----------

